# Wig Season is coming: What r yall buying/wearing?



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

winter for me means protective styling. I just bought 2 new wigs for the winter. I can't wait to try them. 

Just for fun please post pics of recent purchases or current favs. If u have pics of yourself wearing the wig that would b even better.

Here are mine:
 my weekend hair

 my work day look
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## angelgrl135 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is the 1st one creta girl? I'm wearing that right now! let me see if I can discreetly take a pic of myself... i'll be back!

Ok I added a pic of the Creta wig (its actually longer, I cut it) from Clairhair.com I have several others so I'll try to add more later.

I actually flat iron in the winter, though. The wigs have been getting me through the summer because I have my hair braided underneath and I workout in a scarf/baseball cap and sweat all I want then cleanse the hair while it's still braided. And when its time to leave the house, slap on a wig!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont wear wigs, but I entered to find out exactly when wig season is!
Winter for me means just the opposite--I can finally iron my hair and/or wear any other style in a humidity-free atmosphere- I can't wait :sigh:


----------



## fitnessmommy (Aug 22, 2011)

I made some clip ins this weekend and am wearing them today at work. I love that they make my hair look extra full and give me longer layers in the front. 
I used Outre Human Hair in Baby Soft Wave. I think it looks pretty good! I bought it and dyed it the exact same color as my own hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will be wearing Yasmine (Outre) 












...and my beloved Tammy (also Outre)!


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 22, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> I will be wearing Yasmine (Outre)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chasturner84, how did u get Tammy to look like that? It almost looks like bobraz. I have Tammy but it looks silky.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 22, 2011)

I wear Model Model Malibu Twist with individual plaits in the front (this is last year):


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 22, 2011)

angelgrl135 said:


> Is the 1st one creta girl? I'm wearing that right now! let me see if I can discreetly take a pic of myself... i'll be back!
> 
> Ok I added a pic of the Creta wig (its actually longer, I cut it) from Clairhair.com I have several others so I'll try to add more later.
> 
> I actually flat iron in the winter, though. The wigs have been getting me through the summer because I have my hair braided underneath and I workout in a scarf/baseball cap and sweat all I want then cleanse the hair while it's still braided. And when its time to leave the house, slap on a wig!


 
angelgrl135 I love this wig...i would've never thought it looked like this based on the pic. besides cut it, did you do anything else?


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

angelgrl135 said:


> Is the 1st one creta girl? I'm wearing that right now! let me see if I can discreetly take a pic of myself... i'll be back!
> 
> Ok I added a pic of the Creta wig (its actually longer, I cut it) from Clairhair.com I have several others so I'll try to add more later.
> 
> I actually flat iron in the winter, though. The wigs have been getting me through the summer because I have my hair braided underneath and I workout in a scarf/baseball cap and sweat all I want then cleanse the hair while it's still braided. And when its time to leave the house, slap on a wig!



The first pic isn't creta its Alicia. But I have Creta and I love her. I wanted to try something new so this one has highlights

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

Also Creta is cute on u!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

bronzebomb that blends nicely. I wish I was skilled enough to cornrow

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

LongLeggedLife wig season for me is the winter. During the summer I want to b cute and wear my hair out. I'm so lazy in the winter and like to wake up slap on a wig and go

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Nubenap22 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Im wearing a wig I made from haileys curl natural....and flw but for my wigs this:

Only side note is I havent 100% perfected my blending....dont stone me!!!*


----------



## Ariana4000 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to wear a straight bob wig.  Everytime I buy a curly one they mat up.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to wear  a wig this winter but the longest I was able to stand it was about 25 days.


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 22, 2011)

ohmy! so excited to get wiggy! nothing to add here, but it's a wig until November, and after thanksgiving a sew-in until xmas/ new years!!


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't found a wig that's as pretty as my own curls.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Get wiggy!! lol

I'll be pulling out my kinky curly stock wig from my stash that I purchased last fall. 

Its from an online random vendor.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 22, 2011)

I wanna wear a pretty half wig. I bought clips to make clip in pieces and I have hair thats already put in a bun for my phony buns (I have 3!). I'm doing some serious PSing this winter


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still not comfortable rocking long wigs (I dunno why) so I prefer short styles.

I just ordered It's a Wig - Awa:





To go along w/my staples:

Sensationnel HZ A015 :





Motown Tress - Bori:





Motown Tress - Chi (minus the tag, LoL):





I'm ready to protect my fine strands!!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 22, 2011)

dyh080 said:


> I want to wear a wig this winter but the longest I was able to stand it was about 25 days.


 
I know what you mean!  I switch off between wigs and headwraps (tied into a back bun) and tams/berets so that I don't get tired of one.  Michigan winters are way too cold to have my hair out.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 22, 2011)

@MzSwift

I am going to try headwraps, and tams/berets this season too.

Soo excited for the upcoming cooler weather!

Don't be mad if you get some PMs on how to rock them


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 22, 2011)

yaya24,
I gotcha girl


----------



## nisemac (Aug 22, 2011)

MzSwift  I think that my be my issue...i've had short hair for so long, that i feel awkward in my half wigs. I have Creta Girl, which i thinned out and cut down so much its not recognizable.  I also have Tracy and Celtic Girl but don't feel comfortable wearing them.

i think i'm going to look at the shorter ones...they look really cute and natural on you.  i just wish there were some with more natural textures.  there's a youtube demo with Mommy and Nadia wigs--the latter looking jacked up out of the package--until it was styled.

i guess if i were wearing straighter wigs, i could get them in various lengths...a wig transition.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 22, 2011)

i cant find any wigs that i like. The top just always looks to high. How do you ladies wear the full wigs? I have a twa that is too short to put into braids. So when im at the BSS and put on the wig cap and a wig i always look tina turner-ish. I really wan to wear some wigs for the winter.... please give me some advice


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 23, 2011)

MzSwift I have that sensational wig but its toooo itchy lol. I think its cuz its so flat to my head. You look good in the bori btw

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Ci1988 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres a pic of my bobos from its a wig collection. Today is the first time Ive ever wore a wig. I think this is going to be my new winter protective style along with crochet micro braids.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 23, 2011)

Royalq  if u are having trouble making your hair flat go with a curly wig. The hair is big do that it hides any lumps. I know exactly what u mean about the top being poofy. Using a foam had to hold the shape helps to get rid of the fold caused by packaging

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 23, 2011)

Nubenap22 your wig is cute and ur blends isny terrible. Might I suggest that you do a twist out on the front of your hair so that it looks curly like the wig hair. Also when I wear my half wigs I only leave about an inch of hair out before my headband/wig. This way there is less hair to worry about blending. hope I dont offend you by giving my 2 cents

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 23, 2011)

Ci1988 said:


> Heres a pic of my bobos from its a wig collection. Today is the first time Ive ever wore a wig. I think this is going to be my new winter protective style along with crochet micro braids.



That looks good. Is it human hair or synthetic?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Ci1988 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you soo much. Its human hair


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a RPGshow full lace wig I'm in love with (and I don't even like lace wigs). I'm going to order that in the next couple of weeks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-8xcIZXJA


----------



## Royalq (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks for the idea Transition! for whatever reason i was so stuck on getting a straight wig. I might get a curly one. Hopefully i dont block anyone's view in class lol


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Aug 23, 2011)

I just ordered this wig (Vanessa La Fasta).....should be coming in a few days.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 23, 2011)

i have tammy, some random long wavy one i got from the bss, and a half wig that i won from halley's curls that i might wear occasionally this fall/winter.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 23, 2011)

after i made my 3/4 last Saturday....i'm not turning back...i'm a 3/4 wig making machine!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm buying a italian yaki lace wig for the winter.  I love wigs more than sew-ins.


----------



## Spiffy (Aug 23, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> after i made my 3/4 last Saturday....i'm not turning back...i'm a 3/4 wig making machine!!!!!



[USER]trendsetta25 [/USER]Wow, you make them!? Do you have a tutorial?


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 23, 2011)

although I use to wear wigs religiously, I think the matching of the two textures has made me shy away.  I typically wear braids/twists so I don't have to do much blending. 

My head is too large for full coverage.  Last year I purchased a few Big Mama wigs...but I hated the name so much...

I tried to find Big Maria, they are now discontinued!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 23, 2011)

I plan to buy my first lacefront next month for the winter.  I also will make a 3/4 U shaped wig, not sure what hair I'll use.

I'm torn between these 3 LaceFronts...
Fridaynighthair.com GLS50                                    






Model Model Gwen





and Champange Keelee 
http://www.lhboutique.com/Champagne-Lace-Front-Wig-Keelee-p/champkeelee.htm


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 23, 2011)

nisemac 
Yes!  I have been rocking short hair for much of my life so it only made sense that I felt more comfy in the shorter wigs.  Also, it helps to curb my scissor/clipper addiction. _*blush*_
I'm not good at doctoring my wigs so if I can't brush or fingercomb it into what I want (minus product), I tend to throw it into the closet to try again later.  I've had wigs that I hated when I first tried them and then months later, they were my staples. LoL

transitioning? 
Thanks lady.
LoL! All wigs are itchy to me so I have to wear a satin skull cap underneath.  It seems to help better than the traditional wig cap.  At Walmart, I found a satin skull cap with breathing holes in it.  I shrieked with delight like I had found two chocolate chip cookies! LoL I haven't tried it yet...

ms.blue
ITA!  I love the accessibility with wigs.  I tend to rock the same wig for weeks at a time, just like a weave.  I like that I can cowash/rinse every day and apply any growth aids I'm using without messing up the style.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so ready to pull out my glueless silk wigs!!!

Texture wise I'm hoping to get one relaxed texture and one kinky straight possibly and one that has se type of wave/curl to it!!! They're just so versatile and give me easy access to my hair


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

NinjaBear I like that Vanessa

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

So my wigs finally came in. 

I kno this one needs work I'm thinkin a diva cut but I love the color.what do yall think?


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 25, 2011)

I love it!
I love the shape and the color.
Keep it big n fluffy!!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 25, 2011)

I just purchased 3 wigs that will hopefully carry me through the remainder of this year.

I ordered from Rockey Trading Company and here's what I got:

*Janet Collection Premium Encore Wig - ELLA (Color: 2) (Human Hair)
Sensationnel BUMP Wig - FAB FRINGE (Color: Autumn) (Human Hair)
Sensationnel BUMP Wig - VOGUE CROP (Color: Champagne) (Human Hair)*

I am on a Human Hair kick.  So far, they are LOADS better than the synthetic wigs I've worn in the past.  Anyways...

Attached are pics of the exact colors I ordered...

I will post up once my order arrives.  This is my first time ordering with this company.  I hope my items come in a timely fashion.  Sooo anxious.....


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

MzSwift thanks the SO doesn't like it. But I love it lol

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

Evallusion I can't wait to see your pics. I think the 3rd wig has a Keri Hilson vibe. Are u hiding ur hair for the winter?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 25, 2011)

I was gonna tell you to choose Gwen, but then I clicked on Keelee and fell . She's . Be sure to come back and show us which one you choose b/c .



DayDreamist said:


> I plan to buy my first lacefront next month for the winter. I also will make a 3/4 U shaped wig, not sure what hair I'll use.
> 
> I'm torn between these 3 LaceFronts...
> Fridaynighthair.com GLS50
> ...


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^ I dont know how I missed this. I love adding my two cents
DayDreamist I vote for Gwen. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Nubenap22 (Aug 26, 2011)

transitioning?
no no offense taken....but that was my hair twisted out....Im going to bold keratin straigten my hair this week so I dont have to worry about my hair reverting...


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 26, 2011)

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g479/DVEVANS525/



not sure how to post photo's wompwompwomp 























I'm a "shorty" wig wearer . . . love love love the short ones. These are some of my favorite looks.


----------



## Christa438 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Im wearing this now. I decided to change it up for the hotter months. Everyone likes it and says that it suits me good, but I just have always loved long hair (BSL/MBL length) and Im missing it...so (I dont want to do too drastic of a change in length, would love to tho but at the same time wouldnt feel right)... planning on getting somethin like this next:





  or


----------



## Windsy (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm looking to do a long stretch so I'll be wearing a wig this winter.....not sure what style yet. My sis and I will be taking a trip to try some wigs on in the near future.

I like my wigs to not go pass chin length.


----------



## Christa438 (Aug 26, 2011)

DayDreamist,

Fridaynighthair.com GLS50 

I really like it-- so gorgeous to me. Whatever you decide (theyre all pretty), Im sure you'll look gorgeous.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^i like the asymetrical bob. I want something similar kinda. Have yall run across a Nicki Minaj looking wig. One that looks like this:


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Aug 26, 2011)

Just one of the wigs I plan on wearing this season


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys are making me want to buy a wig!! Every time I think of wigs I think of someone's auntie with her obvious wig on crooked. But all of you all's are hawt! does anyone know where I can get a cute human hair angled bob wig? I'm going to go Google now!


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 26, 2011)

Beverly Ann that wig looks very natural on u. Well done

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Roux (Aug 26, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I'm buying a italian yaki lace wig for the winter.  I love wigs more than sew-ins.



ms.blue that is exactly what I want. who are you ordering from?


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my wig about 2 days ago and I hate it. Looks like I wasted my money.


----------



## SamandI (Aug 26, 2011)

.................


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I plan on getting a straight lace front and then cutting it similar to how the girl in this video has it with her weave but a bit longer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH9_pthAaHI

I also plan on getting a textured curly wig and a longer curly wig. Depending on which one looks the best I will wear it to work and the others I can wear on the weekend if I want something different


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 26, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I plan to buy my first lacefront next month for the winter. I also will make a 3/4 U shaped wig, not sure what hair I'll use.
> 
> I'm torn between these 3 LaceFronts...
> Fridaynighthair.com GLS50
> ...


 

I purchased the top wig earlier this year.  I LOVED it! It was long lasting and very natural looking.  Great choice!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 27, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I plan to buy my first lacefront next month for the winter.  I also will make a 3/4 U shaped wig, not sure what hair I'll use.
> 
> I'm torn between these 3 LaceFronts...
> Fridaynighthair.com GLS50
> ...


love it!


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 27, 2011)

I just purchased this today. I have to admit, I wear wigs because I am lazy though (not due to the seasons). 
www.lhboutique.com/Vivica-Fox-Futura-Lace-Front-Wig-Napoli-p/vfnapoli.htm?1=1&CartID=1


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Christa438 said:


> ^^ Im wearing this now. I decided to change it up for the hotter months. Everyone likes it and says that it suits me good, but I just have always loved long hair (BSL/MBL length) and Im missing it...so (I dont want to do too drastic of a change in length, would love to tho but at the same time wouldnt feel right)... planning on getting somethin like this next:




Where did you get the wig you are currently wearing from... I really like it


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 27, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @Evallusion I can't wait to see your pics. I think the 3rd wig has a Keri Hilson vibe. Are u hiding ur hair for the winter?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 

Yes, I plan on hiding until it warms up again...I plan on protective styling my hair until around March/April.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Aug 27, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> I'm still not comfortable rocking long wigs (I dunno why) so I prefer short styles.
> 
> I just ordered It's a Wig - Awa:
> 
> ...



I had these three wigs. I wasn't impressed with the second one, but I loved the last one. Too bad my head was too big for it.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 27, 2011)

chasturner84

How did you get Tammy to look like that?! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 27, 2011)

...can someone tell me about the dangers of lace-fronts? i worrry about them on my hair, i've heard of ladies losing their edges, etc...

debunk some myths for me, wise ladies of LHCF??

bn


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 28, 2011)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Where did you get the wig you are currently wearing from... I really like it



how often do you remove your lacefront wig? i saw a yt vid where the woman took it off every 3-4 weeks. is that norrmal?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 28, 2011)

BreeNique said:


> ...can someone tell me about the dangers of lace-fronts? i worrry about them on my hair, i've heard of ladies losing their edges, etc...
> 
> debunk some myths for me, wise ladies of LHCF??
> 
> bn


lace fronts are not dangerous if you wear them properly. When I wear a lacefront I take it off everyday when I come home. I don't like sleeping with hair on. I don't glue. Most lacefronts have caps so they are snug and you can get small combs for the front or just pin the front down on the sides with bobby pins.

I personally don"t use combs because they can be damaging. If I need to I use a small bobby pin on the very sides. 

Look up Lady Paniolo's method on here. I use that to care for my hair under the lacefront and my hair thrives 

HTH


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey ladies! I just purchased Vanessa La Jay from SuperBeautyDepot.com. I was soooo excited to wear her, and when I opened it, it looked like someone had already worn it and picked it out. I am soooo disappointed. You ladies have fun with the wigs. I'm not buying anymore for a while. At least not from them.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 30, 2011)

I ordered 3 wigs and I'm waiting for them to come.  I actually got a short one so I'm excited.

I had planned to wig through the the summer, but it was too hot.  But I havent been paying proper attention to my hair so I know I'll do better to wig it up and keep it moving


----------



## brg240 (Aug 30, 2011)

NinjaBear said:


> I got my wig about 2 days ago and I hate it. Looks like I wasted my money.



NinjaBear why do you hate it? what did you buy?
I bought 4 wigs and 2 look horrible on me and the other 2 are only alright. Of the ones that look alright one makes me look like i'm twice my age and the other doesn't work well with my skintone. :|

I look 100% better with long hair so i'm looking at long wigs.


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Aug 30, 2011)

brg240 said:


> NinjaBear why do you hate it? what did you buy?
> I bought 4 wigs and 2 look horrible on me and the other 2 are only alright. Of the ones that look alright one makes me look like i'm twice my age and the other doesn't work well with my skintone. :|
> 
> I look 100% better with long hair so i'm looking at long wigs.



brg240 Well I got a Vanessa wig called La Fasta.... I guess it was where I ordered it, but when it came it smelled like a fat man's armpit. 

erplexed

Seems like someone wore it. I wasn't sure, so I just shrugged in a semi disgusted way, washed it throughly, and put it on later. 
When I say it was long, it was lonnnnngggg. It was mid back without being stretched. 
I can't stand fake hair that long. I didn't know it was gonna be like that. So I cut it. I guess the cut I did doesn't work for curly wigs because it looked a hot poofy mess by the time I was done with it. 
I really wanted a wig because I don't know what to do with my hair. I'm going through a phase where every hairstyle I do is boring or doesn't look good anymore to me.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 30, 2011)

I decided to give Hairsisters a third, and final, try.  I received my order within a week!  Some of you ladies who are having difficulties, try Hair Sister/Clair Hair or GoldenMart.  HTH!

I'm gonna put in my braid extensions for September and then start my wig/headwrap season in Oct.  I don't want to have my scalp exposed too much this winter.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going back to my trusty ol' standby Motown Tress LG-61 ponytail/halfwig. Here I am wearing it:






And here I am wearing it with a scarf:











And then there's FreeTress Bali Girl






And yes, I will be buying FreeTress Creta Girl and fluffing that chick as Diva as I can get her.






Yep. It's wig time. I'm tired of wrestling with this hair.


----------



## mscurly (Aug 30, 2011)

I just placed an order for a custom lace front wig. Its my first time doing it, so I hope it fits perfect and is exactly what I wanted.

Last year I wore a half wig all winter, but this year I dont want to worry about my hair at all. I plan on braiding my natural hair and slapping on my lf wig. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that this place doesnt screw up my order......long story.........


----------



## NJoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I am DEFINITELY getting Creta and this is how I will be rocking that chick:

http://youtu.be/gJshh7V3mfE

Oh yeah!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought two wigs today. This one went over well with the fellas. It looks better on than it does in the pic.






Blue by Zury

I also bought this one today.






 Barbara by Model Model


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 31, 2011)

SunnyDelight Can you share the name of the wigs you are wearing in your pics? They are so cute.

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 1, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @SunnyDelight Can you share the name of the wigs you are wearing in your pics? They are so cute.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee




Glad you asked her this question b/c I realized I didn't put names on mine either...oops


----------



## SunnyDelight (Sep 1, 2011)

morehairplease  the curly wig is the infamous HH Mommy and the short pixie is Opal (both at Sam's Beauty or Elevated Styles).  I wet with mousse to activate curl in Mommy and the use of mousse on Opal to just make her go where I want.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Sep 1, 2011)

16" Indian Remy Lacefront.


----------



## Darenia (Sep 1, 2011)

Y'all gonna get me killed when DH finds out I wanna start "investing" in wigs too now.  

I knew I should've stayed outta this thread...


----------



## fitnessmommy (Sep 1, 2011)

I want to try out HRH Lace Wig Ashanti - Hollywood Remy 100% Human Hair Lace Wig. I tried her on at the BSS and she looks really pretty. A good look for when I want "the straight look" without straightening and damaging my own hair. 

Here is the stock photo:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 1, 2011)

angelgrl135 said:


> Is the 1st one creta girl? I'm wearing that right now! let me see if I can discreetly take a pic of myself... i'll be back!
> 
> Ok I added a pic of the Creta wig (its actually longer, I cut it) from Clairhair.com I have several others so I'll try to add more later.
> 
> I actually flat iron in the winter, though. The wigs have been getting me through the summer because I have my hair braided underneath and I workout in a scarf/baseball cap and sweat all I want then cleanse the hair while it's still braided. And when its time to leave the house, slap on a wig!



angelgrl135 do you have any of your hair out?  This looks very natural!


----------



## nisemac (Sep 2, 2011)

being a very new wig/half wig wearer, i'm still trying to figure it out. i thought it best to stick with my natural hair texture, but I'm not sure how i feel about the style. i've tried these on at home, worn one out, but i'm still not quite comfortable because i feel like its so much hair. I have new ones on order--some short, some straight/relaxed, and human hair, but for now i wear a heavily modified Creta girl in 1b/30. i took out tracks and shortened her a LOT--similar to the pics below in style but much shorter and thinned out. Looks like i have a relaxer and cornrowed the front and curled the rest.  In the pics below, i haven't modified the wigs--except Tracy. i wore her as a half wig versus full.

i've tried Freetress Tracy and Celtic Girl in color #2. I like them, but am not used to that much hair:











I've worn Isis TP04 (color 1b/30) a few times. its not as soft as the Freetress wigs but looks real. Just feels like a lot of hair,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




funny thing is, i can match my texture and color to all three. Any tips or suggestions are welcomed--especially since i keep confusing all the chinese staff coming in with different hair lately! 


forgive the no-makeup-tired-no-picture-taking-skills-photos.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 2, 2011)

I just bought 3 wigs: a full wig that's a short cut and 2 half-wigs (my staple jessica and a new one called kenya).  I tried on some short wigs at a BSS back in June and these short wigs look GOOD and REALISTIC these days.  And they fit my face well.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Ha HAAA! Check out my siggy pic rockin Creta Girl! Oh, honey. You can't tell me a THANG! This hair is Divalicious!!!!

Hold up. Here I am again.











Wooooo! Too much fun! And the more I fluff my baby, the more Diva she gets... just like her mama! 

Who gonna check me, Boo?    I'm SO glad I popped in this thread and read the mentions.  Thanks, ladies!!!


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 2, 2011)

NJoy I can tell from the pics that u love her.  She is the perfect going out being bold hair

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## lux10023 (Sep 2, 2011)

okay NJoy i see very....pam grier-ishh..luv it!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @NJoy I can tell from the pics that u love her. She is the perfect going out being bold hair
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
Girl, that's my pick-up-the-kids-hair, my gotta-pick-up-some-milk-from-the-store-hair and my chillin-wit-my-girls-hair. You don't even want to see me turn the stank up to my going-out-hair. O..M..G!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 2, 2011)

scarcity21 said:


> @chasturner84, how did u get Tammy to look like that? It almost looks like bobraz. I have Tammy but it looks silky.


 
My mentions never showed so I'm just now seeing this! 

scarcity21 The shine eventually fades the longer you wear Tammy. I also got it damp and threw a little baby powder on it.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 2, 2011)

Why oh why did I come in this thread?

I'm probably going to purchase Freetress Samara Girl and Toronto Girl. They will be put into the current rotation I have (Outre Tammy and Outre Monica).


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 2, 2011)

How do you know what the colors are.

like one at black hairspray said f24/27 But I don't see a key where you can get a good look at the colors.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what i'm surrently wearing.




ETA. I'm still learning how to attach pics.....ah boy this sucks sometimes.
below is a pic of me wearing oakland girl....bought her yesterday, wearing her today!


----------



## CurlyDiggy (Sep 2, 2011)

When I'm having a bad hair day I always reach for vanessas la subin. She blends very well 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Sep 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I am DEFINITELY getting Creta and this is how I will be rocking that chick:
> 
> http://youtu.be/gJshh7V3mfE
> 
> Oh yeah!


 

Oh my gracious! Creta is fabulous!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm loving the Friday Night Hair wigs!  So many choose...


----------



## pink219 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have one Sensationnel HZ 7048 - and I'm about to get 2 more pretty soon. The older the wig gets the better and more natural it looks. I LOVE it! It's big hair, but still work appropriate. 

I also want to pick up Vanessa "La Subin" wig as well. 
I am in love with big curly hair!!!!!

Hopefully these wigs will help me get through a 5/6 month relaxer stretch. 

http://www.hairwigharlem.com/wigs/sensationnel-instant-weave-synthetic-halfwig-hz-7048.html


----------



## constance (Sep 5, 2011)

Tammy worn as a whole wig (no leave out) and my trusty afro kinky lacefront.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 5, 2011)

I got my eye on both of these wigs.I think next pay day  I will order them.


----------



## toinette (Sep 5, 2011)

i've been wanting to get my hair braided but I think I'll just wait for the summer and keep wigging it for now. These are going to be my next purchases:











I'm debating about this one:





but this is what i REALLY want, just dont have the funds together yet:


----------



## naturalTAN (Sep 5, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> ^^^i like the asymetrical bob. I want something similar kinda. Have yall run across a Nicki Minaj looking wig. One that looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 122949
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100




transitioning?



http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Junee-Manhattan-Style-Synthetic-Wig-Cherry-p/jnsncherry.htm


----------



## tdwillis (Sep 6, 2011)

toinette said:


> i've been wanting to get my hair braided but I think I'll just wait for the summer and keep wigging it for now. These are going to be my next purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These are beautiful. I need to order stat!!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 6, 2011)

Where is JJamiah???  I thought for sure she would've responded with a plethora of wigs by now!!!??? 


Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 6, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> I wear Model Model Malibu Twist with individual plaits in the front (this is last year):



That is too cute.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 6, 2011)

I am making me a few wigs for the winter. I already made a bob one and I will be making a curly one and a straight one that I can curl up.


----------



## nelcoy (Sep 6, 2011)

Because of this thread I went and bought Carmen (I always wanted to get her bc of yt videos) and Tammi. I tried to buy Freta but she was sold out.
Right now I'm rocking my black Nicki Minaj wig (I don't know the real name I bought her at a BSS)


----------



## nelcoy (Sep 6, 2011)

I also want to get Drew and Vanessa LaJay bc they both are big and full of curls. Sorry I can't seem to post the pics, but they look a curly fo. Sort of...


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 6, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I got my eye on both of these wigs.I think next pay day  I will order them.



@GoddessMaker Ohh that's nice.. I want a wig with bangs so I don't have to worry much about hairline blending, you're inspiring me to spend $$ lol .. what's the name of this wig?

I shouldn't have come into this thread


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 6, 2011)

Raspberry I love the style of the wig as the bangs look thick like I like them..her name is The Freetress Equal wig called Cookie..


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 6, 2011)

naturalTAN thank you soo much. That is def going on my list

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 6, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> @Raspberry I love the style of the wig as the bangs look thick like I like them..her name is The Freetress Equal wig called Cookie..



Thanks girl!

I'm going to the wig shop after work where I can try on different styles.. I can't stand yall 

Who woulda thought I would be so happy to take my locs down so I can wear wigs lol..


----------



## Tamster (Sep 6, 2011)

I was gifted Drew over the summer..... i can't wait to rock her! its my first wig


----------



## ryanshope (Sep 6, 2011)

I just bought this wig...I wanted something short and sassy, but not too "wiggy"..u know?


----------



## angelgrl135 (Sep 6, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> @angelgrl135 do you have any of your hair out? This looks very natural!


 
@BelleduJour Yes my hair is out in the front and bobby pinned to the wig!


----------



## angelgrl135 (Sep 6, 2011)

TopShelf said:


> @angelgrl135 I love this wig...i would've never thought it looked like this based on the pic. besides cut it, did you do anything else?


 
Nope just cut her and that was it! Took all of 5 minutes (or less).


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 7, 2011)

GoddessMaker I picked up a wig yesterday, I like this one because it has bangs and it's a no-brainer to put on. I dunno whether it looks extra real or not but it's cute, that's all I care about for now.

Sorry for the blurriness, the front-facing camera option on my phone is low res:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 7, 2011)

Aren't you a pretty..blur or no blur..


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 7, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> Aren't you a pretty..blur or no blur..


Thanks .. I'm fully expecting wig pics from you when you get them young lady.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in here!!!! I'm going short this fall!! I'm already rockin' my Gail wig from last fall and now I've found two from Sensationnel Bump Collection - Fab Fringe and Mod Mohawk. I really want to give my hair a much needed break and I think these will get me through the winter season and on a healthy track.  Weekly co-washes and daily moisturizing should help me see APL.


http://www.besthairforyou.com/products/Freetress-Equal-Synthetic-Wig-Gail.html

http://www.clairhair.com/en/ProductDetail.php?ProductId=12890

http://www.hairwigharlem.com/sensationnel-100-human-hair-bump-collection-wig-mod-mohawk.html


----------



## andromeda (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll be rocking wearing R&B Kim lacefront.  



I purchased it back in April, I cut bangs shortly thereafter and last week I cut it into a sorta angled/tapered bob.
This is how the back/side looked whn I first got it:





The back had started hanging down even more and I wanted to change it up, this is how it looks now




front/side






I've been scouring the web for longer kinky/curly lacefronts.  I would love a wig that looked like a streched 4a/4b apl-bsl braidout, basically I want an afrotextured wig that has less volume and bulk.  I would settle for a lacefront similar to outre polly.  Maybe I should try to get a kinky straight wig and set it in a braidout pattern? :scratchch


----------



## TootiePie (Sep 7, 2011)

Just Ordered Born Free 'Chade' today-  SuperBeautyDepot.com has it on sale for $19.99.  couponcode Review10 took off $2 for me.

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Cha...ic-Half-Wig-13018-Spr-p/nbfshw13018spring.htm

Also I noticed the Lajay by Vanessa is on sale, for $19.99... I purchased it for $25 on that site a year ago but now they have regular priced listed as $35.00.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 8, 2011)

It's bothering me a little how much folks like this wig I have on.. oh well, they're gonna be real disappointed when I take this thing off erplexed. 

I've been natural for 7 years and never straightened my hair once or wore wigs/weaves before now.. so I forget how much people like the straight shiny stuff..


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 13, 2011)

ryanshope said:


> I just bought this wig...I wanted something short and sassy, but not too "wiggy"..u know?



The style is really cute. Where did we get it?


----------



## nisemac (Sep 18, 2011)

just got It's A Wigs Ama (human hair). its been 15 years since i've seen myself with straight hair...lil weird






left side view





right side view





Euro Collection Afro Curl (human hair)






i feel a bit more comfortable in these two. Ama is how i used to wear my hair in my relaxer days, and the Afro Curl feels like whate i envision my hair would be like by the end of the year.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got a full lace wig from orderwigsonline. I cannot WAIT to put it on (I have braids right now).


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm still wanting for my custom lace wigs.


----------



## My Friend (Sep 18, 2011)

I like them both on you and ME  where can I get them?
nisemac







nisemac said:


> just got It's A Wigs Ama (human hair). its been 15 years since i've seen myself with straight hair...lil weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't remember if I updated but Hairsisters came through for me this time!  I received my wigs soon after I ordered them.  I guess they're back on my good side.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 18, 2011)

Christa438 said:


> ^^ Im wearing this now. I decided to change it up for the hotter months. Everyone likes it and says that it suits me good, but I just have always loved long hair (BSL/MBL length) and Im missing it...so (I dont want to do too drastic of a change in length, would love to tho but at the same time wouldnt feel right)... planning on getting somethin like this next:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christa438 girl, the first wig is what I have been looking for. Lol what's it called? And what brand is it?

Mobile phones are sexy too. <3 IPad ain't got chiz on me.


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 18, 2011)

nisemac said:


> just got It's A Wigs Ama (human hair). its been 15 years since i've seen myself with straight hair...lil weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like both looks on u. I love that afro curl. How much was it

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 18, 2011)

Yall are making me wanna snatch out my Senegalese twists and start wigging. :-D


----------



## TokyoReina (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a half wig at a bss. It's called la lesly by Vanessa. I've never had one with this kind of texture, but I really like it thus far. It's huge and has enough length to make me happy. I'll have to get some rods if I want to blend.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2011)

nisemac You look beautiful in both wig styles! Can you tell me if both wigs have combs and/or adjustable straps? 

Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## Charla (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the wig I WAS planning on wearing, my DH said my edges in the back stick out too much.  I didn't know my nape edges extended out so far! lol!  Anyway, it's so super, super cute and I'm going to try a similar color profile but in a longer length.

Actually, I want to sell this one since I can't wear it, so if anyone's interested, please let me know.  I've never worn it (besides the try-on)...unfortunately!  It's human hair.  Also, as many know I'm a fanatic for protecting my hair so I even already doctored it to protect my edges and nape.

Sensationnel Bump Wig.  Style Fab Fringe.  Color Champagne.
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/36081213][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/36/81/213/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35965163][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/965/163/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35965168][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/35/965/168/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Charla (Sep 18, 2011)

Darenia said:


> Y'all gonna get me killed when DH finds out I wanna start "investing" in wigs too now.
> 
> I knew I should've stayed outta this thread...



Darenia  my DH was taken aback by that too...but he got over it!  lol!  He's just getting use to me having a new hobby...HAIR!!!


----------



## naturalTAN (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ordered (after several hours of youtubing, check out the videos!):

Oakland Girl by Freetress




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db7NxlQ6Kl8

I love the bangs on this one! I plan on mostly wearing it with berets/snoods/slouchy hats to show off the bangs. I'm not comfortable wearing the short length out much because I already get weave-checked so much when I wear my own hair.

Tammy by Outre




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvxSdYg992U

and I restocked on La Jay by Vanessa





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW8H4PO9cdM

Effy by Chase New Born Free





and I plan on making my own wig out of Outre Batik Jerry Curl






I think I'm set for my personal winter PS challenge. And as y'all can see, I am not trying to fool anyone into thinking that these wigs are really my hair with all of these different looks/lengths.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 18, 2011)

So far I have been switching back and forth between Drew and La Jay. I like La Jay better because it really blends well but its just soo huge even after I cut it.


----------



## Charlie555 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ordered this one: 









Specs:

hair texture: Yaki  
Hair type: 100% Human Indian Remy Lace Front Wig 
Hair density: Light to Medium
Length :8 to 12 inches 
Color: #2
Lace Type: French Lace at the front  with Adjustable Strap at the back
Lace Color : transparent
Cap size : 22-23 inches head circumference (one size fit all)
Freestyle Front

I am also thinking about ordering this one in a #2:





I will be leaving out my edges to blend.  The 1st one should be here in 2 weeks and I am counting the days!  This is how I used to wear my hair several years ago.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be ordering a new LaJay Half Wig by Vanessa. This is how I wore it last year


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been wearing Tammy for the past 2 weeks. I've been using crimpers on the hair that is left out (for blending) and I love the results!


----------



## nisemac (Sep 18, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @nisemac You look beautiful in both wig styles! Can you tell me if both wigs have combs and/or adjustable straps?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response


 

thank you so much!  no combs, just adjustable straps. i use bobby pins to secure.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 18, 2011)

Charlie555 said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one is absolute cuteness!!

Mobile phones are sexy too. <3 IPad ain't got chiz on me.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 18, 2011)

transitioning   I got both of them from hairwigharlem.com and afro curl (by Euro Collection) cost $24.99 and Ama (It's A Wig) cost $22.99  not bad for human hair, I think.


----------



## Darenia (Sep 19, 2011)

I think my DH thinks it's less a hobby and more an obsession.  He's on the brink of calling for an hair intervention... Charla


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are my contributions. Both are full lace wigs (with freestyle parting) from Chinese vendors. Both had fast shipping and both had excellent customer service *IMO*

This beauty here is a water wave 14 inches. I asked for bleach knots and 100% density. I loved her straight out of the pack (which is saying alot for lace wigs). She is a little too short for vacation or diva hair but I'm going to be rocking it day to day. If you order from this vendor I recommend a large cap because I am going to have to get my hair pretty flat to get in this one. I didn't experience any shedding or tangling yet. I'm getting one more in 18 inches. Lank: http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...hair-lace-wigs-accept-paypal-wholesalers.html






This one here is definitely diva/vacation hair. It's 16 inches silky straight. I wanted yaky but I couldn't get with that hairline. To be honest, I had to work with this one a bit but once I started playing with it, it came out beautiful. The density was 120 or 130 so I had to thin it along the hair line. I also added some Paul Mitchel Skinny Serum and flat ironed the roots. The knots aren't bleached so I ninja rigged the parting by adding some concealer (they have knot beaching tutorials on YT but I'm lazy). Lank:
http://www.lacewigseller888.com/silky-straight-14-hair-color-1b-full-lace-wig.html


----------



## Tiye (Sep 20, 2011)

Darenia said:


> I think my DH thinks it's less a hobby and more an obsession.  He's on the brink of calling for an hair intervention... Charla




I make my wigs - it's a "hobbysession"  - if anyone doesn't like it - oh well I'm having fun!  I need a camera so I can take pics.


----------



## Darenia (Sep 20, 2011)

Tiye Does making your own save money?  Yes post pics when you can.


----------



## Charla (Sep 20, 2011)

Tiye or anyone else who knows... are there any really good videos on YT that you can recommend that show a beginner how to make a wig.  I know there are wig making tutorials, but who actually does it right and well and actually teach you about hair selection, etc?  Thanks


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 24, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> I've been wearing Tammy for the past 2 weeks. I've been using crimpers on the hair that is left out (for blending) and I love the results!



I received Tammy the other day.   She's sooo soft and beautiful.


----------



## naturalTAN (Sep 24, 2011)

I abosulutely love all of my wigs. I wear Tammy with a wide headband and up in high bun. It's so cute!


----------



## nissi (Sep 24, 2011)

Got these today from vixenlacewigs.com:











They came in the mail today! Can't wait to go home and try them on!!!


----------



## tdwillis (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^Let us know how these work for you. Faith is going to be my next purchase too.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to purchase the Vanessa half wig La Frisco this week to wear for the month of October


----------



## amwcah (Sep 25, 2011)

I will be going back to the Mommy wig in between my curly sew-in.


----------



## nisemac (Sep 26, 2011)

update on Afro Curl by Euro Collection:

it could be my inexperience with wigs, but, this thing turned into a beast! after one week, it was beginning to matt, tangle, and develop knots.  now, i have to admit, it still looked good, but i was getting concerned. 

my morning routine consisted of spritzing with some diluted leave in, and using a little oil rubbed in my hands to finger style.  but i could feel the matting and tangles. so i figured i'll wash and condition it--Oh. My. uh-Gosh.  the curls came back, but it looked like a dead cat--with curls.  not one to give up, and thinking, "this is human hair, i can do stuff with it", i decided to detangle.

it took me 2 hours. and there was so much shedding and loss of hair...i could almost make a half wig (or fur a naked kitten). but, once i detangled it, she felt and looked better.  i tested a section, just wet it and twisted it...looks fine. so i will have to style to keep her.



i was so exhausted from the whole ordeal, I decided to wear Ama. Ama has been the total opposite. Straight out the package, I've had no issues. 

unfortunately, in my enthusiam, once i got my wigs i ordered more right away. I haven't given up on Afro curl--she's still my preference as she looks like my natural hair and i feel more comfortable.  Everyone else likes Ama, and for now, she is absolutely no fuss--i don't have to blend my hair, which I like.  just weirds me out a bit that everyone seems to like how i look with straight hair a little too much for me.


----------



## MissErikaM (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought Outre Tammy last night!! I can't wait til she gets here! Next I will be buying a mommy wig (yeah I know I'm late) and mod mohawk


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Sep 29, 2011)

What I have my eye on so far :


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone wearing own any short wigs they would like to recommend? I need a new one with a comb (had an embarrassing moment a day ago ...people believed it was my hair too lol)


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm eyeing Outre Emily for my November half wig







Wearing Vanessa La Doral as my October half wig


----------



## brg240 (Oct 6, 2011)

so i got my new wig in. sadly my big head can't fit. It was made for a small headed woman. 

I'm suriprised, it's pretty and the hair is soft (the bangs aren't that soft though.) It seems well made (from my limited knowledge of wigs) I'm suriprised since i bought it from a whole sale site. It actually looks like the pic. It did tangel because i dropped it though. 

but yeah unlike my wigs that expand this doesn't really


----------



## candy626 (Oct 6, 2011)

I recently ordered Bobbi from Vixenlacewigs.com in 16 inches. 

I hope she looks the way she does in the picture. 

I also will wear Sienna from Sassysecrets.com which I ordered a couple months ago.


----------



## nissi (Oct 6, 2011)

tdwillis said:


> ^^^Let us know how these work for you. Faith is going to be my next purchase too.



tdwillis, sorry i just saw this, I rock Camille (the 1B) as my daily go-to wig.  Sweet so far, many compliments, but already starting to get frizzy on the length of it ... Sigh... synthetics.... at least she was cheap... she was a little over snug, so fitting my hair and head in there was a chore, i had to snip her. She is working out well now even though she is a whole wig and not a lace... also hangs much longer than in the pic...

Saving Faith for either a special occasion (wedding and upcoming banquet), or after I henna my gray when my hair will be streaked in just the same way. Loving her also! She is gorgeous on...So far so good... already plotting my next purchase.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Oct 6, 2011)

I really would love to wig it up for the winter, but i've never wore a weave, like ever. I'm afraid i'll look phony.


----------



## NaturalLibra (Oct 6, 2011)

My current look for school. I think it's called Kay by Freetress and it's my first short wig. I'm really loving it and have gotten tons of compliments.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 6, 2011)

gforceroy 
I only rock short wigs.  And I mean short like EL, not CL.
My favorite is Bori by Motown Tress.  
But your best bet is to go to Hairsisters/Clair Hair and look at short wigs there.  They have photos of the wig out of the package as well as reviews/videos posted from buyers.
HTH!


----------



## Dominant (Oct 7, 2011)

MzShouldaLength said:


> Hey ladies! I just purchased Vanessa La Jay from SuperBeautyDepot.com. I was soooo excited to wear her, and when I opened it, it looked like someone had already worn it and picked it out. I am soooo disappointed. You ladies have fun with the wigs. I'm not buying anymore for a while. At least not from them.


 

I had the same experience with LaJay, except I purchased it from a BSS.  When I took it back to the store, they claimed that that's the way the wigs come.  I made them get several from the back, and prove it...they all looked like thaterplexed


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 7, 2011)

My boycut wig -- Sensationnel Hz 015
It's my daily wear wig!  I'm gonna wear it out dancing tonight.  It's lightweight and it has combs.  Beware though, it's kinda small and I have a peanut head...

Here's the model:






Here I am..too scared to get the color highlights so I got a 2.


----------



## brg240 (Oct 7, 2011)

MzSwift  that looks great on you! I love it



Okay so the wig is kinda odd fitting but i made it fit.

So this is the wig, it's kinda ridiculosly long (60cm; almost to my hips). It's supposed to be black but it's more of a 1b. It is nameless but I'm naming it Kelly (after Kelly Rowland's crazy long wigs.)  The hair is really really soft and the bangs are super thick  I think i'll just wear buns with this. 

Sorry no pics b/c I need new batteries. 

Oh and reactions from my fam
mom thinks it's cute, dad hates it says it's super fake, older bro was like


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 7, 2011)

brg240-
That style looks like your Ariel siggy!!  Go'on girl, and getchu some Ariel hair! LoL


----------



## brg240 (Oct 7, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> brg240-
> That style looks like your Ariel siggy!!  Go'on girl, and getchu some Ariel hair! LoL



 i was thinking of that after i posted the pic. It's some disney princess hair.


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never worn a wig but I'm currently wearing box braids until my challenge is up anytime in 2012.  I just don't think I am a wig person.  I don't know if I had to go bald which one I would prefer, wear my hair short/bald or just put on a wig.  Some people tend to think that we are lazy and don't want to take of our hair that's why we wear wigs so much.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Oct 9, 2011)

Wearing this wig for a while.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 9, 2011)

I snagged a new wig for $17.50 at my local BSS off the display by Motown Tress, named FX-Cool in 1B/27/30. She was originally $32.99, but since she was the last one available, I had to buy her off the display mannequin (and I got it 50% off)! 

Here is a photo of her, but I have a different color combo:







I will be wearing her for the forseeable future (this fall and winter, but I have 10-12 other wigs I can also wear if I get tired of this one), and she is very comfy, having a "Flex" cap, which stretches in all directions. She was picked out in the front by someone, so the hair is very "big" and lovely (think a mix between Diana Ross and Farrah Fawcett, with large, fluffy, spiral curls). Not tangly, and this is a regular wig, not a lace front. 

I can't really blend my hair in front to cover the wig edges because my hair is jet black (against a blonde/auburn/medium brown wig). The lighter color that I have makes the wig very much resemble human hair, which I love (for the synthetic hair price). 

So, I have maneuvered the top edge at the top of my forehead to lie flat and so it at least looks like a decent sew-in. I love the wig, and have spotted it off and on for the last few years, just never got her due to my affinity for lace fronts. This is my 2nd or 3rd Motown Tress wig, and I have also bought their Afro Marley hair. I like. She is synthetic and one size fits all (adjustable straps and Flex cap).

Photo Source: www.wowwigs.com


@Misseyl

P.S. For those who think we are "lazy" and that is why we wear wigs so much, they are plain silly. If you are very much concerned and consumed with what folks think, then wigs and weaves may not be for you. White folks wear wigs and weaves too, but hell they don't have the kinky/curly/coily hair we have in most instances. It is easy for them to WNG, and slap their hair in a pony and look presentable (versus those of us naturals who have to straighten or use gobs of gel to keep the fuzzy halo around our edges down). 

Black women want to look good and have convenience and versatility, hence the use of wigs, weaves, and the like. Some are lazy and just love weaves/wigs for that reason, but the vast majority ARE NOT. If you are perpetrating what others have said, or use that as an excuse to not wear wigs or weaves, then that is your choice. But do not try to knock the rest of us and our hustle. 

*It takes a lot of time and money to style and maintain black hair (especially if it is shorter than SL), and so I could care less what people think about me wearing wigs 7 months out of the year. It's not like they are going to pay for me to hit the salon each week to keep my hair fried, died, and layed to the side.*  

I have a ton of hair on my head and I simply love the versatility of wigs and they afford me the opportunity to give my hair a rest (because I do not straigten it and I want to grow it out very long).


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2011)

Oweee I like the Evony and Creta alot.  Its been a while since I've worn or bought a wig but I'll be getting those two for sure.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Update:I love the Friday Night Hair GLS21 its the best lace front I've had so far, and earlier this summer I spent 150 on a wig that did not do me any justice. This one is not too thick which is most time the sign of a wig. And the lace is just the right color. I brush it out every day and it keeps its soft curl. I think I will buy a new one every two months or so.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 9, 2011)

firecracker said:


> Oweee I like the Evony and Creta alot.  Its been a while since I've worn or bought a wig but I'll be getting those two for sure.



I want Creta badddd. I just bought a different half wig. Don't remember her name. But I'll be wearing her fir the first time tomorrow. I hope I don't look crazy lol 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2011)

kupenda said:


> I want Creta badddd. I just bought a different half wig. Don't remember her name. But I'll be wearing her fir the first time tomorrow. I hope I don't look crazy lol
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  What's the name of the one you are wearing? Is is big and bold?


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought Motown Tress Evan Wig. Didn't like at first. I reshaped and now love it. It is so strange but this wig is now such a man magnet! I have had quite a few tell me they like my hair and think it is sexy, lol!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 10, 2011)

This are the wigs I'm wearing and going to wear over the winter till spring.





Italian yaki 22" lightly flatiron lace wig (custom ordered)





20" yaki curl lace wig (custom ordered) currently wearing the hair straight





My first u part wig that I made w/ virgin "brazilian" hair (not really brazilian but the hair is nice) 16", 18" and 22".


----------



## foxee (Oct 11, 2011)

I just ordered La Upon from Blackhairspray.com.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2011)

*sigh* I would LOVE to rock a wig all winter.  But I suck at picking out wigs.  They always look good on the mannequin but look stupid on my head.  I need someone local to give an LHCF class on wig buying and styling!  HELP!


----------



## tdwillis (Oct 11, 2011)

Try muffinsismylovers on youtube. She is the queen of wig styling.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2011)

Wig experts, I have a serious question.
When I do wear a wig I wear a stocking cap underneath.  But then the back combs from the wig end up pushing the stocking cap up and it gets bunched up, messing up my hair underneath.  How do you avoid this?  Also, how do you avoid nape damage from the combs in the back?


----------



## AceH (Oct 11, 2011)

Outre Quick Weave Synthetic Hair Half Wig - Evony

ETA - I did have to customize Evony because she comes longer than what's displayed in my picture. Took me about 10 minutes or so to cut her to my shoulder in layers


----------



## kupenda (Oct 11, 2011)

firecracker said:


> What's the name of the one you are wearing? Is is big and bold?



I just looked at the package. I have the FreeTress brand Sophia Girl halfwig. I really like! It's abt an inch or two longer than my own hair, same length in others. Someone upthread posted a pic of her. Me likes her 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 11, 2011)

MaiTai that envoy is cute!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 11, 2011)

LaidBak I am no wig expert but I know alot of ppl including myself cut the combs out of the wig

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Jewell (Oct 11, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Wig experts, I have a serious question.
> When I do wear a wig I wear a stocking cap underneath. But then the back combs from the wig end up pushing the stocking cap up and it gets bunched up, messing up my hair underneath. How do you avoid this? Also, how do you avoid nape damage from the combs in the back?


 

^^I agree, cut the combs out and if necessary, use a few bobby pins in the back to keep the edges down.  That is what I do, but I don't need any pins in the back, I just place one or 2 along the temple area to keep that area flush in the front.  The combs attached to the wigs will rip hair out and cause thinning.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @LaidBak I am no wig expert but I know alot of ppl including myself cut the combs out of the wig
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


Really??  How do you get them to stay in place?  I did that once in the front and it slid off when I leaned back.  I was mortified, but luckily no one was around.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2011)

Jewell said:


> ^^I agree, cut the combs out and if necessary, use a few bobby pins in the back to keep the edges down.  That is what I do, but I don't need any pins in the back, I just place one or 2 along the temple area to keep that area flush in the front.  The combs attached to the wigs will rip hair out and cause thinning.




I will give that a try!


----------



## Jewell (Oct 11, 2011)

gforceroy said:


> Anyone wearing own any short wigs they would like to recommend? I need a new one with a comb (had an embarrassing moment a day ago ...people believed it was my hair too lol)


 

I own 2 short wigs: one lace front: "Elise" by FreeTress Equal Lace Front Synthetic Wig. She is a slanted bob, falling at mid-neck up to the nape in back. I have her in color 1 (jet black). She is beautiful on every woman I saw her on while looking at reviews on the 'Net. 

The other is "MYA" by "It's a Wig/It's a Half-Wig" and she is color DX-3147 (honey blonde and auburn). She is a curly/wavy half-wig with combs in front and back. I can't blend my jet black hair with her, so i use a headband in the front. Both are pictured in my Fotki at: http://fotki.com/jewellj in the "protective styles" album, if you'd like to look!

I also have a medium length (hangs to the shoulders and slightly past) wig called "MAYA" by "It's a Wig," and she is also honey blonde and auburn, having bangs and large barrel curls. She is not pictured yet in my album, I don't think. All these wigs have very soft hair and are not easily tangled. HTH!

I'd love more short wigs, but my hair is very thick and I can't cornrow it down myself very small...hence my need to wear long, thick and "poufy" big hair wigs! 

____

I'm wearing my own hair flat-ironed right now, but if and when the moment comes and I get tired of it, I will be scooping up "Backy" a FreeTress Baby Hair Lace Front, and possibly another wig from my Chinese wholesalers on Ebay!


----------



## naturalnikki (Oct 11, 2011)

Outre's Evony can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 11, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> after i made my 3/4 last Saturday....i'm not turning back...i'm a 3/4 wig making machine!!!!!



I agree!!!! I made my first last week and plan to make more.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 13, 2011)

Just wanted to update you ladies on the wigs I was anticipating.

*Janet Collection Premium Encore Wig - ELLA (Color: 2) (Human Hair)*
This is a horrible wig. It is soooo unbelievably thin and stringy. And it sheds like crazy. I was finding hair all over my clothes and the house. Don't even think about getting this one.

*Sensationnel BUMP Wig - FAB FRINGE (Color: Autumn) (Human Hair)*
This one is AWESOME. I've gotten numerous compliments on this one. Its a good quality wig and the color is nice. You dont have to do much style it and it irons well. I am reordering this one in a different color.  And one more thing, if you have a big...I mean voluptous head , this is not the wig for you.  It has a very small cap.

*Sensationnel BUMP Wig - VOGUE CROP (Color: Champagne) (Human Hair)*
If you wear glasses, this is not the wig for you. Also, if you have a long face, its best to shy away from this one. Its too boxy for those features bu its a good quality wig.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I just ordered 3 more wigs from a new place I just came across today (www.divatress.com). I like the site andhopefully they will have great service. Anyhow, here's what I ordered: (I'm too lazy to post pics)

Saga Remy Wig – Destiny (1B)
Sensationnel Bump Collection Wig – Fab Fringe (Fall Leaf)
Freetress Equal Wig – Cassandra (P1B/33)


They're cute and worth a click...trust me.

As usual, I'll post up when I receive them.


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm wigging it until wsl i'm mbl now. just got a new one in the mail.


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 15, 2011)

I got Tammy and love it! Just ordered Shanti. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 15, 2011)

MaiTai Fabulous wig! You look great!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2011)

I cheated on Motown Tress LG-61 and picked up Freetress Samara Girl. I love herrrrrrr. 

Here we are together:






I gots a thang for big, Diva hair. This is so my goal look.


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 15, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I cheated on Motown Tress LG-61 and picked up Freetress Samara Girl. I love herrrrrrr.
> 
> Here we are together:
> 
> ...



NJoy I have Samara Girl sitting in my bathroom right now. I keep trying to decide if I should make her my November wig.

I like big, diva hair too.....it suits me


----------



## RayRayFurious (Oct 16, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


>



Do you have a link for this one? I think I'm in love!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, that looks good, NJoy!


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay so I have decided to try the wig thing. I have Mariah by Freetress. After watching tons of YouTube videos. I fell in love with her.  I personally do not like big hair and she is not big but I still feel a little conscious and I feel like thinning her out. Well I will get over that part.  But I have another issue. I don't know if my head is too small and I have adjusted the straps to each setting and the wig still feels like it does not fit right. I mean it feels secure but it seems to be very bulky (only when touch it) in the middle.  I have used the combs and tried Bobbby pins. It has a slight bump and when I pull it taut with my hand it is perfect but of course when I let my hand go, it rises right back up.  What can I do? I need this to work because this seems like a great stretching and protective style idea. HELPPPPPP


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 16, 2011)

Linxnme said:


> Okay so I have decided to try the wig thing. I have Mariah by Freetress. After watching tons of YouTube videos. I fell in love with her. I personally do not like big hair and she is not big but I still feel a little conscious and I feel like thinning her out. Well I will get over that part. But I have another issue. I don't know if my head is too small and I have adjusted the straps to each setting and the wig still feels like it does not fit right. I mean it feels secure but it seems to be very bulky (only when touch it) in the middle. I have used the combs and tried Bobbby pins. It has a slight bump and when I pull it taut with my hand it is perfect but of course when I let my hand go, it rises right back up. What can I do? I need this to work because this seems like a great stretching and protective style idea. HELPPPPPP


 
Linxnme
A tip I learned for short wigs, which tend to have the cone head thing going, is to turn the wig inside out and spray it with hair spray.  Let it dry and then flip it back over.

I haven't had to try it but the wig experts on another forum swear by it.
HTH!


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 17, 2011)

MzSwift Thanks for the info. Oh yeah the cone shape was another issue but I did actually leave it on the wig head inside out however I did'nt use hair spray.  What kind should I use? oil sheen or are you referring to a water based spray?

However, the bulkiness is not at the top, it is moreso at the back of my head.  It is not from how my hair underneath because that is pretty flat. You know how when you put it on the wig head, it has a nice form fit w/out feeling bulky in the back?  Well I don't get that feeling when it is on my head.  You can't see it by looking at it but I can feel it.  Then if I pull it down (pulling from the middle back not the edge) it looks perfect.


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 18, 2011)

Note to self:  Make sure to do hair in proper lighting.....The lighting in the bathroom I did my hair in this morning was sort of dim.  Well I went to the bathroom when I got to work and OMG it was lace city in the front of my hair LOL....The lighting in the work bathroom is the bomb.  I feel like I am on a movie set as it is so nice and bright.  Needless to say, I had to break out the tail comb and pull some more hair out in the front.  Glad I checked it before I did my daily rounds at people's desk for a quick chat! LOLLLLLL


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha thats funny

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Ladybelle (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^* Her name is Mara. *
I just bought this one, I love it. It's cuter than the picture. And, I'm mad as heck because it's $30.00 cheaper on line!!! I will be buying the rest of my wigs online.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 18, 2011)

I need to find some wigs for people with big heads.

Freetress wigs often fits too snugly


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 18, 2011)

Ladybelle I buy most of my wigs online but I'm about to start trying them on in store first. I think it would save me from wigs I dont like and that give me the itches lol

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 18, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> I need to find some wigs for people with big heads.
> 
> Freetress wigs often fits too snugly



I agree. I love freetress but the caps are tight

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 18, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> I really would love to wig it up for the winter, but i've never wore a weave, like ever. I'm afraid i'll look phony.


That's my number one fear so it's holding me back from trying.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^You won't know until you try. Go to your BSS and try on a few. You'll be able to get a better feel of what style doesn't look fake on you.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 18, 2011)

IA w/NikkiQ, ya never know!
I tend to prefer shorter wigs because they look more like my hair.  I have a few longer wigs but I don't like the way they look on me.

If I do a longer wig, it has to be one with the fake scalp/part.  I haven't graduated to lace wigs yet.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 18, 2011)

I put too much make up on the part so the color is way off.


----------



## Ladybelle (Oct 18, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Ladybelle I buy most of my wigs online but I'm about to start trying them on in store first. I think it would save me from wigs I dont like and that give me the itches lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



That's a good idea, try 'em on in the store, get the name & then order online. Yep!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm really wig challenged.  Always have been, can't seem to get them right because I have a small, flat forehead.  But I keep trying.  
I dug out a wig from my stash today.  Its a lace front.  I never could get it to look 'right' before.  But this time I pushed the hairline back and pulled out the first inch or so of my hairline to cover the lace area.  Bingo!  I think that's gonna work.  I had a coworker ask me if I did something to my hair.  I told her it was a wig.  Her eyes got big and she said "really?  Well its a damn good one".  I'm gonna rock this wig as long as I can stand it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

My Little "Work Wig" was on Sale last time I went to the BSS, so I stocked up and bought a couple. YAY!

I usually just pitch 'em when they get greasy & funny looking.


----------



## naturalTAN (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.verykinkygirl.com/2011/10/in-review-ozone-lace-wig-008se.html


I officially want this! I'll probably be ordering within the next week.


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 19, 2011)

MzSwift What color is your Motown Tress bori wig color in?


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 19, 2011)

gforceroy-
It's a #2.
I'm too chicken to dabble in color.
My natural color is a #2 in the winter and a #4 in the summer.

If you get it in a color or combo post pix please!


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 20, 2011)

You ladies may already know how to unfrizz your ends but I wanted to share with those that do not.  I have been wearing Mariah (Freestress) all week.  Yesterday the ends in the back felt like a wool scarf (no exaggeration) and it was getting matted.  I was going to wait until the weekend to treat it but I decided to do it last night.  The bad part about it is that I did a number of things and I can’t say exactly which step helped the most but I know for sure the oil is helping  This is what I did.

I used my Herbal Essecene Long Term Relationship Leave in mixed with water in a spray bottle.  I sprayed it down and brushed it with the wig brush.  (Didn’t notice much of a change)

I then did the fabric softener thing.  2 parts water plus 1 part softener (didn’t notice much after this either).

I rinsed that off and sort of towel dried.  The hair at that point was damp so I warmed up my flat iron ( I have a Sedu and it is in Celsius and I don’t know what the conversion is but I had the dial on 100)

As I was flat ironing the back, track by track, the ends were no longer wool like.

I took a tiny bit of the HELTR and rubbed it on the ends.

After I was done, I rubbed some frizz ease on both sides of it (on top of the hair and on the underside)

I took grapeseed oil and lightly did the same thing.

Today the hair feels just like the day I brought it and it is only tangling a tiny bit and I mean really tiny bit.  I keep running my fingers through it like every darn five minutes I am so amazed.

Hope this helps someone.  These products may be all wrong to use but it was all I had and the outcome was great.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2011)

Probably a dumb question but...can I wash and blow dry my wig while its on my head?  its just a short bob wig.  I ask because i can never get it to stay still when I try to brush it on the wig head.  I figured just a gentle wash, rinse, and BD with a round brush.  Is this a crazy thought?


----------



## Letta (Oct 22, 2011)

It's a Wig Indian Remi Human Hair Wig - Natural 1012
I got her in 1B from Hair Wig Harlem
Hopefully I'll get it by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 23, 2011)

Letta

Cute!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 29, 2011)

My November wig: FreeTress Samara Girl


I : heart : her!! She's pretty long and just pretty.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 30, 2011)

@shasha8685 I though I was just about to post my Nov wig and I saw your post. I'm glad I'm not the only one that dedicates wigs per month. LOL


Anywho, here is my Nov wig. She is Rihanna. I will look up the coming and post it tomorrow

I tried post the pic but it was too big so I'm just going to post the link and hope it works

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/...7291736007_1061825879_2612139_514741359_o.jpg


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ms. Tiki I sure do! I aim to make folks think the wig is my hair (or at the very least, a good weave) so I try not to switch it up too frequently lol


----------



## sugarwater (Oct 30, 2011)

I really want a long human hair banged wig b/c i'm tired of leaving out and straightening my hair. You guys have any suggestions?


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 30, 2011)

Teeks-
That's cute!
When I saw it was named "Rihanna", I thought it would be a short, funky-styled wig.


----------



## LiciaB (Oct 30, 2011)

I've wanted to try wigs for so long, but fear the "wiggy" look. Maybe half wigs would be a good start? I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 30, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Teeks-
> That's cute!
> When I saw it was named "Rihanna", I thought it would be a short, funky-styled wig.



Thanks girl! Yeah, I know right. The name doesn't match the wig at all


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2011)

I think this is called Adora.  I've had it in my closet for a while.  Been rocking it for  about 2 weeks I think.  Its nice but its shinier than my real hair, which I leave out in the front.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2011)

This one is called First Lady.  I like it better because The hair is less shiny, and it doesn't hang in my eyes.


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 2, 2011)

latisha, hair envy, macey,cleo and noelle from especially yours.

i have been collecting them since april so that i can wear them in the winter.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 3, 2011)

Made my first wig. I am pleased, however it seems like the stocking cap shrunk after the glue dried. any tips??


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 3, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Made my first wig. I am pleased, however it seems like the stocking cap shrunk after the glue dried. any tips??



I can't help sry. Ive been wanting to make a wig

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 4, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Made my first wig. I am pleased, however it seems like the stocking cap shrunk after the glue dried. any tips??


 
hair4romheaven - I did the *exact* same thing when I made my first (and last) wig last year. The trick is to keep the stocking cap on the wig form while you're making the wig, and for up to 1-2 days afterwards if possible. This is so the cap dries to the size of the wig form. I hope this makes sense.

Alternatively, you can stretch the cap out as much as you can with your hands (from the inside of the wig), and leave the wig on a wig form (or stretched on top of large soda bottles...something like that) for as many hours as possible.

trendsetta25 recommended this cap in her last YT video....I plan to use it this weekend on my 2nd homemade wig attempt: http://www.blackhairspray.com/annie-...annie4471.html

HTH


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just bought this one:







Can't wait to get it!


----------



## RoseofLily (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been wearing Latosha by Outre for a couple weeks and love it...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 4, 2011)

bride91501 I will try that next time. I may pin it down to the wig head. The link provided says "item unfound".


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a u-part wig that I made.


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got Sensationnel HZ7009 in the mail. I was trying to decide between that and Beshe Drew. I got this one because I recently did the big chop (after one year transition). We'll see how it works out this weekend! 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlz (Nov 4, 2011)

here's mine its very full and sessy








http://www.misswigs.com/Product_detail.aspx?PID=2673#


----------



## EbbonyTx (Nov 5, 2011)

I Bought From HairSisters.Com.  I Got Natasha & Rena By FreeTress Equal [Lace Front Wigs]…


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a lacefront with a good 1.5-2" of parting?  I think a lot of these LFs look so fake because the wig part starts so close to the front of the wig.  One of my BJ units has a good amount of parting space but the texture of the hair is like doll's hair. hwell


----------



## andromeda (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, people just love this wig (r and b kim cut into an angled bob). It actually looks best when it's a bit frizzy and the curls have been toussled. A random guy told me yesterday that I have "lovely hair" - he looked completely entranced  And I've gotten some of the nicest compliments from other women of all races and hair types. I complimented a lady the other day on her straightened hair and she thanked me and returned the compliment, saying "curls like that can't be bought!"  I told her that they, in fact, could. 

On the one hand I feel sorta bad (for multiple reasons). On the other hand, after wearing my own hair out during October and having to deal with styling and all that, it's so refreshing to be back under my wig. Just have to spray my own hair then plop that sucker on and my hair is done. It's like a Ron Popeil rotisserie - set it and forget it!


----------



## andromeda (Nov 11, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Can anyone recommend a lacefront with a good 1.5-2" of parting? I think a lot of these LFs look so fake because the wig part starts so close to the front of the wig. One of my BJ units has a good amount of parting space but the texture of the hair is like doll's hair. hwell


Belle Du Jour I've heard good things from muffins and others about aplus ozone. from what i remember, it has ample parting and the lace isn't on that rough "i'll cut you" mess like other sub-$100 lfs.  The texture was supposed to be good too. I wish they had a kinkier one, personally.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 11, 2011)

I ordered the fiesta wig from modelmodel. I got it on samsbeauty. Anyone order from them before? If so how is customer service?  Because they charged my card but online it was saying it couldn't process. They were closed so I left a message but I will be calling and emailing today. Also how long does it take for wigs to arrive? 


NM they refunded my money I think ill just call and place my order. 
excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 12, 2011)

I just ordered the Carmen wig cause I was scared of Fiesta. although it looks great on TONI DALEY on some others it looks a little to LF wiggy for me. Besides I love bangs so Carmen will do me right. I can't wait for her to get here!!!


How are ya'll protecting your edges? When I put those wig caps on I swear they thin my edges out. My edges can't take much. I was thinking about wrapping with a satin scarf and putting the wig cap on top of that. Also how are naturals wearing thier hair underneath? I usually just cornrow straight back but then i have hang time and it usually uncomfortable back there . What do ya'll do?


----------



## andromeda (Nov 12, 2011)

Geminigirl 

for edges protection,take all the combs out and use hair pins dipped in oil to secure your wig.  also make sure that your wig cap/scarf is covering your edges throughout the day (they tend to ease their way back) and that your edges are well-moisturized/oiled to prevent any breakage.  put as little tension as possible on your edges, massage them daily.

i'm natural and i do one beehive cornow for the majority of my hair, a separate horizontal cornrow for my nape, and two looser, but secure cornrows for my front/edges going down both sides (sometimes i do flat-twists to minimize tension; i also have sensitive edges).  I tuck all the ends of the cornrows into the beehive. 

i think a satin scarf is a good idea.  i was actually looking for silk/satin wig caps a while back (i usually just do satin-y skull caps).  If I find the link, i'll share it here......


----------



## DarkChyld (Nov 12, 2011)

A few months ago, I bought Lucky from MotownTress. It's been my go to wig until I get my weave on Tuesday.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLzptuthf1c


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 21, 2011)

So...just for an update, my Sensationnel HZ7009 didn't work.  Wig cap is too small. I decided to put some crochet braids in instead with the Freetress water wave bulk hair. Blehh.  This thang is shedding and just nasty... Which reminds me of why I LOVE wigs so much! Now to try Beshe...


----------



## NJoy (Nov 21, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> My November wig: FreeTress Samara Girl
> 
> 
> I : heart : her!! She's pretty long and just pretty.


 
Uh huh!  Isn't she fabulous!!! Can't tell me a thang!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 21, 2011)

MsAminta said:


> So...just for an update, my Sensationnel HZ7009 didn't work.  Wig cap is too small. I decided to put some crochet braids in instead with the Freetress water wave bulk hair. Blehh.  This thang is shedding and just nasty... Which reminds me of why I LOVE wigs so much! Now to try Beshe...



I have a feeling you will love the Drew Beshe wig. I didn't like the HZ7009 in fact I wore it once to see what it would look like on me.


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 24, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> I have a feeling you will love the Drew Beshe wig. I didn't like the HZ7009 in fact I wore it once to see what it would look like on me.



Girrrl I take it back! LOL I couldn't take the crochet weave anymore so I cut that thang out on Tuesday night. I did this so my cornrows would still be in tact. I tried the HZ7009 again and to my surprise it worked! So glad it did, cuz I don't have money to be buyin stuff left and right like most of the ladies here. lol last time I tried it, all of my hair wasn't cornrowed down so that was the problem. Here's me wearing it yesterday:







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 6, 2011)

My December half wig:

Outre Zahra


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 6, 2011)

Sebina by Beverly Johnson.  She's a remy: http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/s...elected-sale-colors-laissez-faire-hair-712295

Blair by It's A Wig.  She's also a remy: http://www.hairwigharlem.com/wigs/remi-wig/it-s-a-wig-cap-weave-human-hair-remi-blair.html


----------



## melisandre (Dec 6, 2011)

I ordered the Beshe Shelly yesterday.  I hope I like it.  I haven't worn a wig in a while.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Dec 6, 2011)

I like to make my own wigs every 3-4 weeks with the 3pc sets, short weaves in a box, and the discount hair and cut and style my own it's way cheaper like $10-15 every month. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 6, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> My December half wig:
> 
> Outre Zahra



This looks great on you!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## growbaby (Dec 7, 2011)

Just ordered my very 1st wig yesterday... her name is Lily by Outre. I will post picks AS SOON as she arrives and i figure out how to put 1 of these things on lol .. (so excited)


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 7, 2011)

So I ordered Drew by BeShe and based on the reviews I can't wait to try it. I love big hair.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 7, 2011)

I just ordered kara girl and creta girl.  I can't wait til they come!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 7, 2011)

So I just made another wig!! Using a lace closure ! It came out nice!


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

I made my own half wig, this picture is if of a sew in, but I made the wig with the same hair and wear it the same way.
http://public.fotki.com/CleopatrasCousin/protective-styling/halfwig.html


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for this to come in the mail. Like an early Christmas gift! I order it in 14" tho (the pic is 18")






http://www.lacewigtrend.com/shop/stock-full-lace-wigs/58-human-hair-full-lace-wigs-kinky-straight.html


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought two. One is human hair lace front wig. Another one is a synthetic wig I purchased after seeing this:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/its-been-a-minutepics-update-page-6_topic322248.html?KW=pics

human:





synthetic:





I am going to cut the synthetic one to shoulder length.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 8, 2011)

I just posted pics of these wigs in another thread. These are my first wigs I just ordered. I hope they work out for me.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 8, 2011)

So this is drew by BESHE after I cut some bangs


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone has reviews? It's called Fab Fringe. I'm going to buy this unit real soon..


----------



## cami88 (Dec 9, 2011)

I bought drew 2 weeks ago. She is HUGE. But she's my favorite--my everyday, go to wig. I'm gonna get another one when I get paid.


----------



## Sugadoll (Dec 9, 2011)

...and my beloved Tammy (also Outre)!










I think I'm gonna try Tammy, _I like the _waves.


----------



## toinette (Dec 9, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Sebina by Beverly Johnson.  She's a remy: http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/s...elected-sale-colors-laissez-faire-hair-712295
> 
> Blair by It's A Wig.  She's also a remy: http://www.hairwigharlem.com/wigs/remi-wig/it-s-a-wig-cap-weave-human-hair-remi-blair.html



my mom has the Blair and its cute. I steal it sometimes


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2011)

likewtr4chklit omg i love your wig!

i really want tammy but i can't in good conscious buy new wigs :/ 


Anyway i took some pics with 3 of my wigs a couple days ago

Brooke by Vanessa
So this wig was ridiciously unflattering on me. So, I straightened this wig and then recurled it a bit. The one side is thick and curled under which i love but the other side is thin and curled out :/ (ignore the dumb expression i'm incable of taking pics without them.)





A wig that I believe is by sensational. It looked so cute on the people on yt but not on me  Ugh. It makes me think of a 90s newscaster.  I'm open to any suggestions. 





And last this is my Chinese wig that I have renamed Kelly (after Kelly Rowland's wigs.) It's extremely long a full hl. It's soft and I like the curls but the bangs are too thick and I'm not comfortable with the length. So it will have to be cut.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 11, 2011)

So here are the pics I promised  again this is Lily my very 1st wig (1/2 wig) and I got her in the mail yesterday and went on a movie date with the bf last night and wore it like so. I loved it and so did he  I decide to do a bohemian style that I saw on YouTube.


----------



## VerySilkyTresses (Dec 11, 2011)

I had been looking at the first one for about a week, but decided to with something I could try on and didnt have to order.

Did you get it? How did you like it?


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 11, 2011)

brg240 said:


> likewtr4chklit omg i love your wig!
> 
> ]



Thnx girl! I'm loving her too!


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 11, 2011)

brg240 I really like ur chinese wig. If u cut it, please come back with updated pics.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hola Chicas! This is Liv (1B/30) from the Anytime Collection. @nakialovesshoes and I went wig shopping and caught a BOGO Free sale. I have to braid my hair down tight to get the shorter one on but, I'll post that when I do. Meantime, here's me and Debi. (She's BSL, btw)


----------



## JFemme (Dec 20, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> So this is drew by BESHE after I cut some bangs



Very cute on you, love the color...

Is it brown or multi colored ?


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 20, 2011)

JFemme said:


> Very cute on you, love the color...
> 
> Is it brown or multi colored ?



Thnx hun! It's multi-colored F1B/27/30


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 20, 2011)

I really want to try a wig from www.royaltywigs.com.

Muffinsismylovers has done a few reviews on them and they look like they are out of this world! Pricey, but I am willing to pay for something that looks realistic and will hold up.


----------



## justNikki (Dec 21, 2011)

The wigs you ladies have posted are soooo cute!  I bought my very first wigs today (and I hope I like them).  I got It's a Wig Jenny, Beverly Johnson Sage and Nix & Nox Tiara.  Fingers crossed I like them.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is what I just bought. I saw a few youtube videos and they got good reviews. This is a professional wig I was looking for.

It's* MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC NATURAL HAIR LACE FRONT WIG CANDACE (FUTURA)*





I plan on purchasing these; when hairsisters or similar site has a SALE!

*SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC EMPRESS NATURAL LACE FRONT WIG BELLA (FUTURA)*








Kiana







This one, just to see if I can cut layers and bangs into a wig. So really for kicks!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 21, 2011)

pisceschica where did you get the human wig from?

How is it holding up. Do you like it



pisceschica said:


> I bought two. One is human hair lace front wig. Another one is a synthetic wig I purchased after seeing this:
> 
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/its-been-a-minutepics-update-page-6_topic322248.html?KW=pics
> 
> human:


----------



## CrissieD (Dec 22, 2011)

I just go this one a few days ago @ a BSS and I LOVE it!

Its called Keisha by Zury it's synthetic and it was only $11.99


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 11, 2012)

growbaby said:


>


This is a very pretty look for you. How do you hide the wig line with the twist along the front? Do you have the link to the video where you saw the style being done?

As for me, I bought four wigs from samsbeauty.com - fast and free ground shipping, well-packed. Very happy with my purchases.

I'm wearing this one - _It's A Half Wig! Wig – Carefree_ - at the moment in a half-up do:






Yesterday was the first day I wore it and, boy, did I feel self-conscious. It's slightly longer than my own hair, but the curl pattern is identical to to my twist-outs, so I haven't gotten any funny looks or comments....yet. 

I tried to take a side-view picture but kept getting my face in the shot rather than the hair. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 11, 2012)

MizAvalon said:


> I really want to try a wig from www.royaltywigs.com.
> 
> Muffinsismylovers has done a few reviews on them and they look like they are out of this world! Pricey, but I am willing to pay for something that looks realistic and will hold up.


 
@MizAvalon I want one of these wigs too! It is between this website and www.mylittlesecretonline.com. Sometimes they have sales (i.e. royalty wigs just had a cute wig on sale for $175). Check their facebook page. That is where I see the discounts.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 11, 2012)

tdwillis said:


> @MizAvalon I want one of these wigs too! It is between this website and www.mylittlesecretonline.com. Sometimes they have sales (i.e. royalty wigs just had a cute wig on sale for $175). Check their facebook page. That is where I see the discounts.



tdwillis, thanks so much. I just liked their FB page. I'm going to order one next time I see they are offering a discount.


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 11, 2012)

You're welcome! I hope you get a great deal!


----------



## bedhair29 (Jan 11, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> Anyone has reviews? It's called Fab Fringe. I'm going to buy this unit real soon..



This is the wig i've been wearing since the start of December , i love it!!


----------



## bedhair29 (Jan 11, 2012)

trying to pic a wig i'll buy once winter comes around, which one would you go for?


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 11, 2012)

These are the wigs I will be wearing this winter.

http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-hair-wig-junee-fashion-rachel-g-JRACHEL.html
http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-hair-wig-modelmodel-glance-karla-g-MM311.html
http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-hair-wig-superline-boa-g-SPBOA.html


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 7, 2012)

I adding a new wig to my collection.  Motown Tress SK-Revo


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 7, 2012)

bronzebomb I like


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to keep an eye on this thread. I just made my very first u part wig and love it!!! I'm actually wearing the wig in my avatar. I used cheap BSS hair. I will try to remember to come back in and post pics for you guys later. I would love to eventually make another u part wig with better quality hair. The hair that I used was really cheap and probably won't last much longer.


----------



## Daeuiel (Feb 9, 2012)

This is the wig I bought from hair4romheaven , P.C Aura Color 1B  







It doesn't look as shiny in person. I wish I'd gotten some photos while I was at the bowling alley and the bar, but I was too busy drinking 

I wore it out last night, and as I was passing 14th street, I saw that USA Network was doing a promotion for their Characters Unite movement. My new wig and I took a stand against racism *raises fist*






I was going for a 'I hate racists!!' expression. I think I got it


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww Daeuiel I like it. It looks cute on you!! I want to see it when its a few weeks old too as it gets bigger. It will look so cute with your cosplay fits! ;-)


----------

